# Best 600 watt or 1000 watt system for cheap



## Draston (May 7, 2007)

I am looking into buying a nice HPS system for my babies and my hobby in the comming weeks before I set my babbies into flowering mode and I want to know the best place to buy it from for the cheapest price.

I've got a few stipulations...

1. Has to be 3 pronged (standard US house outlet, not the washer and dryer type of plugs)

2. Has to stay at around 250 dollars or less

I was looking at this one and do you all think its the best for the price? I can't find another 600watt one for this cheap on the net. The reflector doesn't look that good though. Is there a cheap way to make my own that would be more efficient at the job? I don't want to drop 100 + bones on a piece of metal that reflects light...

http://www.hidhut.com/catalog/600w-digital-ballast-bulb-economy-reflector-combo-p-417.html


----------



## Draston (May 7, 2007)

nobody?


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (May 10, 2007)

I really don't think you're going to find any quality stuff for 250 bucks. Especially not a 600w or 1000w system. You might be able to use a cool tube with a 600w/1000w bulb and just buy a cheap ballast from HTGsupply. Personally I would just save a little longer and buy a quality system. With those bigger ballasts I would definitely go with a digital ballast system. They're more efficient and wont get nearly as hot. Buy a pretty nice reflector that has the built in duct flanges for cooling the hood and a glass lense. You can find some pretty nice deals for these from htgsupply.com. Check their ebay store too. I think they have a 600w system with digital ballast that goes for around 350ish.


----------

